# Removing apps from 'apps & games' menu



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

I have a couple of apps.tv (now gone) games on my Tivo Roamio that I no longer play. Can anyone tell me how to remove them from the apps & games menu? 

Is it as simple as selecting the 'Disable Home Network Apps' option and then re-enable it later?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Select the item you want to remove, and press "Clear".

Note that this only works with things you've added, not the ones preloaded by TiVo. Also, if you have multiple apps from the same source, and you clear one, the others will go away at the same time. ("Add an App" really means "Add a source of Apps", since it can result in an arbitrary number of icons being added. Its name under the SDUI, "Manually add a *server*", was more accurate.)


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

Thanks for the quick reply, wmcbrine. 

Unfortunately CLEAR doesn't work. I wonder if that's because I enabled these apps on a much older Tivo and there is something that got locked in over various OS updates and HW upgrades. 

I think I'll roll the dice and do 'Disable Home Network Apps' and see if they go after I re-enable it. 

Thanks anyway. 

T


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TBoyd said:


> Unfortunately CLEAR doesn't work. I wonder if that's because I enabled these apps on a much older Tivo and there is something that got locked in over various OS updates and HW upgrades.


No, it doesn't work like that.

If "Clear" doesn't work, they're almost certainly apps that were put there by TiVo Inc.


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

I suppose that is possible, but I thought I installed these three from apps.tv years ago. 

I did play around with one or two others which I did delete but I thought I installed 'SameGame', 'Skull & Bones' and 'Wordsmith' myself. Am I having a senior moment? 

T


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TBoyd said:


> I did play around with one or two others which I did delete but I thought I installed 'SameGame', 'Skull & Bones' and 'Wordsmith' myself. Am I having a senior moment?


 Those are for everyone.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think this might be a good time to explain exactly how this menu works. A lot of people think of the apps as being installed on the machine, or even coming along with a software update. This is not the case. What's really stored is just a list of IP addresses (and there's some caching, but let's not go into that). When you open the menu, the TiVo requests a list of apps from each IP, and retrieves their icons. This is still all that's on the TiVo -- a list of names, addresses, and icons. When you select an app, the TiVo again makes a connection to a remote server, and... doesn't load the app. No, what happens _now_ is that the connection is held open; the TiVo sends event messages (key presses, etc.) to the remote server, and receives commands from it (draw this text, this image, play this sound, etc.). That's what an HME app is. (HTML and Flash apps are a bit different.)


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

gee... I wonder if there are any more servers out there since apps.tv was shut down. 
Maybe a way to play games like Othello or Solitaire. 
Perhaps a service to get the weather or Facebook or even some new video streaming or music sources. 

That'd be cool. I bet everybody would use them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I bet it would cost money so nobody would use them.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It is too bad tivo locked down access to the opera browser, it would have been neat to see what the community would have built and deployed using that as an launchpad.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

bradleys said:


> It is too bad tivo locked down access to the opera browser, it would have been neat to see what the community would have built and deployed using that as an launchpad.


Well, what really irks me is they're shutting down the YouTube HME App in a few days. 
I believe that will kill one of the best features (IMO) of my EnterWebz.tv server. Not just the YouTube site, but the ability to play YouTube videos from arbitrary RSS feeds and blogs and such.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My Older Sony TV and Blu-ray also have the YouTube termination date on their apps also. Newer devices are ok.


----------

